# how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours



## BAdkins (Aug 19, 2009)

$$? what"s the cost  in dollars


----------



## LEN (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

Gotta give us more info. 

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

As  Len said Ben this is a loaded question and need more info.  All depends on what you are using and how ling?


----------



## Patrick-HMS (Aug 19, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

Do you ever have yours parked where you would get a monthly power bill?

Just divide that amount by 30...


----------



## WandaLust (Aug 20, 2009)

RE: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

Wouldn't that depend on if you use your A/C or not? How about your water heater? Is it electric? Do you have a washer and dryer on your RV? Electricity and propane prices vary with location. I don't think anyone can give you an answer to that one.


----------



## Patrick-HMS (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

You also have to take into consideration, that when you close the fridge door,
does the light stay on???


----------



## cwishert (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

Good one Patrick :clown:     I don't have an answer to your question as I have not had one billed separately.  We have had our MH plugged in in the garage for several days at a time and people sleeping in it.  With the refrigerator and the water pump it did not raise our electric bill that much.  I would say we really didn't even notice it.  The kids did have the a/c on too during the night.  So is your question will your monthly electric bill at home go up if you have an rv plugged in?  It may go up slightly but I don't think it will double or anything like that. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

There is no valid answer to this question. Electric rates vary across the country from as low as less than 15 cents per KWh while other areas approach a cost of 30 cents. They you have to determine just how many KWh your RV will draw. Do you plan to use your air conditioner, and do you have one or two of them? How hot is the daily outside temperature? Do you use electricity to heat your water, or propane? Do you use a microwave, hair dryer, toaster, toaster-oven, or electric heaters in cold weather? 

I have personally seen parks where weather was nice and our electric cost less than $1/day and I know of someone who once paid nearly $20/day. Your cost would probably fall somewhere in between those points. Only you can guess just where.


----------



## BAdkins (Aug 24, 2009)

RE: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

everybody....please....I just need a rule of thumb...I realize all the things you said above...not looking for that much of a exact price....

20foot travel trailer...1 ac ...using regular stuff you might use,,,regfid,tv.vcr....that's all


$5,,,$10...just a guest  $30


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

I keep my MH plugged into shore power here at home 24/7. The refrig is always on as I keep food and drinks in it and sometime I will  and watch the race on TV and one of the AIRs will be on. I still have not noticed any change my power bill. But there again we keep the pool pump on also. Not meaning to be rude and if you think I am sorry, but if that a problem foryou maybe you should plug it in at all until YOU are at the CG


----------



## brodavid (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

Ben, you ask a simple but complexed question, 
alot of different answers and all right,
so I asked my neighbor who has his hooked up to his shop which is separate from his home, and he said it costs him roughly 15 dollars more a month than normal,  now  his sons camped out almost all summer in the trailer. hope this solves some of your questions


----------



## LEN (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

Ok Best I can do is a week in the desert with a little heat at night(Electric),a little air in the late afternoon, fridge, water heater, computer,  and TV and such cost $19. Which when I asked the long term people said $80-$100 a month.

LEN


----------



## cwishert (Aug 25, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

I think if your asking if someone living in it at your house is going to make a big difference, the answer is not really.  If your asking how much to live in it a at campground and pay monthly electric then probably about $75.00 to $100.00 per month depending on the campground and how they charge you and of course as Kirk said the price of electricity where you are staying.  Like I said earlier, we have never left it plugged in for a whole month but for maybe two or three weekends out of the month, there was very little if any change.  Our home is all electric, no gas, and we have a few extra toys plugged in at all times and our bill rarely exceeds $200.00 month except in the very coldest month in the winter occasionally and maybe in this extreme heat we have been having lately.  So anyway not really sure if this helped but hopefully you will find the answer you are looking for.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 25, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

As far as per night, depending on the location, the weather and all, probably less than $10.00 would be my educated guess based on my experience.  Of course I didn't state where that education came from :clown: .  I can't imaging charging somone $300.00 per month for electricity for an RV.


----------



## BAdkins (Aug 26, 2009)

RE: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

thanks to all who really understood the question.......

trying to leave family members a fair amount for using their driveways while traveling.....

this is my first rv trip, so please understand I'm looking for direct answers...


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

So, why didn't you say that from the start?  It's not like you're the only one who ever thought of that possibility, now is it?

Leave them what you would leave with an RV park. If the RV park can make a living at that amount your family members ought to be happy with it, too.

Is that "direct" enough?  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 26, 2009)

Re: how much electricity does a 20ft travel trailer pull in 24 hours

AMEN


----------

